# Kultura > Kuzhina shqiptare dhe e huaj >  A e preferoni Coca Cola-ën ???

## mastersoft

A E Perdoni Coca Colen Pijen Me Te Njohur Ne Bote,te Cilen Mund Ta Gjesh Kudo....

----------


## mastersoft

Nuk Eshte Ndonje Gje Shume Sekrete Pradaj Eshte Vote Publike

----------


## RaPSouL

Votova --> *PO,SHUME*   :shkelje syri:

----------


## no name

_PO,SHUME eshte pija ime e preferuar_

----------


## ildushja

Shume pak, tvetmet pije me gaz qe i pi rregullisht jan birra dhe red bulli... kto te tjerat po piva nje kanoce n'jav eshte jave e demshme..  :perqeshje: 

Go H2O!

----------


## RaPSouL

E perdori dhe ate shume  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## alnosa

shume e kam perdorur rreth 4 - 5  cola ne dite .
po nuk eshte gje e mire ,keshtu qe mos e perdorni  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## dardajan

> A E Perdoni Coca Colen Pijen Me Te Njohur Ne Bote,te Cilen Mund Ta Gjesh Kudo....


Ajo eshte pija  me e   demshme   qe  mund  te  egzistoje  me  te  ne  shqiperi  lajne  gomat e  makinave  se  dalin  te  zeza  si  te  reja , fut  nje  monedhe  te  piset  ne  coca cola dhe  do  ta  nxjerresh  te  paster  qelibar reaksioni  i saj  zhgeryes ne  stomak  dhe  intestino  eshte   jashtzakonish  i  demshem  nese  doni te  jetoni  ca dite  me gjate  mos  e  pini  .

----------


## MI CORAZON

Cfare ka pije me gaz nuk i pi, se me djegin gjuhen. 

Edhe une si Ildushja e llav H2O-ne.

----------


## ildushja

> Cfare ka pije me gaz nuk i pi, se me djegin gjuhen. 
> 
> Edhe une si Ildushja e llav H2O-ne.


Tokee...  :pa dhembe:

----------


## zANë

E kam perdor shume,,,tani me ncuk e perdori :ngerdheshje: 

p.s.Ildusheeeee ke humb fare... :Lulja3:

----------


## bebushja

Pijet me gaz nuk i perdore(cola,pepsi,fant) ,vetem leng frutash dhe ate mundesisht te ber ne cast :buzeqeshje: ............. mund te pi ndonje redbull tek tuk

----------


## Ma-Origano

un votova *Po Shume ..!!*

----------


## Albanian^Boy

Po e perdori.Edhe ate pak si teper  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Renea

nganjeher e teproj , pi mbi 1 liter pernjeher , nganjeher shkon 1 jav fare nuk pi , pra sjam i varur .

----------


## SaS

e konsumoj te pakten njehere ne jave !!! ka raste edhe me shume !!!

----------


## Elena__Dr

shum pak  nuk me pelqen shum .

----------


## suada dr

E perdor shum edhe pse e di qe ste ben mire tpakten keshtu kam degjuar por arsyet si di

----------


## padrilla

pi perdit dhe minimalja esht 6 kokakola ne dite.

----------


## Fittox

*PO SHUMË ... 


Çdo Ditë!!..  Mesatarishte 0.5 - 1L në Ditë 


*

----------

